
Ask HN: Worth switching from PHP to Java? - gotojava
I have around 8 years experience in PHP, and am not happy with how much I earn. From cursory research it seems Java devs can get much more. Is it worth retraining in Java, or would the time it takes to get to a reasonably high level outweigh the salary benefits? Or am I wrong about the salary benefits?
======
vgy7ujm
If you like all the things that are positive about PHP I would not touch Java.
Rather look into Nodejs or Go.

Those Java jobs that pay a lot in the banking sector etc are soul crushing.
Slow release cycles and being a very little cog in a big machine...

For ultimate developer happiness look into modern Perl!

~~~
gotojava
I should probably have said in my question that I find most dev work pretty
soul-crushing. My aim is to spend a couple more years making some money then
leave for something else. If I must be a cog then so be it!

~~~
kluck
Well if you really do not care, what you use and what you develop, you could
look into embedded programming. If you have gained some experience there (a
lot of companies are willing to give a newcomer a go in this area, since
developers are hard to find) you can make a lot more money than beeing just
another Java dude. That means mostly MISRA C and sometimes Java as well.

------
cdnsteve
Check into learning Hibernate and Spring/Spring Boot, stay away from J2EE
stuff unless you want to work with legacy.

------
segmondy
could be your location? could be you don't know how to ask for more. there are
php developers commanding ridiculous income all around the country and not
just in silicon valley.

